# Female Coyote



## CouesBuck16 (Oct 5, 2012)

Was able to make it out Tuesday evening for a walk in the flats. Decided to bring the caller with me and the trusty ol' .22lr. Was only able to set a couple stands. The first stand wasn't the best, more of a bobcat set up. The second one was a real good set up. Within about 10 and a half minutes this female came bounding in. She closed the distance fast and I was able to let r rip at 10 yards. She tucked but didn't slow down a bit. I was able to get another shot off not even a second later that downed her on the spot. I was stoked to see that it was a female. Calling has been tough here in SE AZ lately. Still a lot of easy food out there.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice going !!! looks like she still had a lot of her summer coat.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice shooting Eric... It's been rough up here ????...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on the calling results!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Cool photo on the jumping cholla and great work with the little rimfire.


----------

